# Photos of Sumbu juvies with dad



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Just posting a few updating photos of the Sumbu fry they will be 6 months old the 1st week of February. Do they every grow slow.


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Pictures, one of my favorites, it looks like you have ALL the Sumbu's. Do they grow up in a colony in the main tank? Do you separate them as fry to grow out to a certain size and add them back in? What other tank mates are there? More info on how you made it work for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually leave female in her shell in the main tank for about a week to 10 days after I think she has bred before taking her out shell and all. I can tell she has bred when she is staying in her shell most of the time and the male is guarding. I put her in a separate smaller tank with water from the main tank and wait about a week. So far I've not been able to separate her from her shell so a shake the fry out and then put her back in the main take shell and all. I suppose I could wait longer, but when I shook the fry out the last time they had absorbed all of the egg sack and she was still keeping the in the shell.

So far this has worked and I have baby brine shrimp hatched and ready to go so I feed them immediately. I keep the newest fry in a little 3 gallon tank for 1 month and then move them to a 10 gallon where they stay until I think they are looking a little crowded due to growth usually another couple of months. Right now I've been moving them to a 20 long at about 4 months where they will stay until I have room for them in the 55 gallon (that is the final grow out tank)

I have 6 month old Sumbu fry in the 55 gallon along with Cyprichromis fry and Peppered cory fry as well as the Sumbu adults and a couple of Calvus juvies. I feed them 3 times a day with BBB and NLS flakes crushed.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

That is actually really cool, Any chance you could take some pictures of your set ups and the fry?
and Do you keep the cories in with the sumbu breeding pair? All are looking very good and healthy, great job!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That is really cool! Nice pics and congrats!

Russ


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll take some more pics. The tanks aren't really decorated I just have rocks and ornaments in there to give them places to hide. The cories are in the same tank, but they are a new introduction because I have to many fry growing out. I'll probably take them to the LFS if they seem to be a problem. So far the male and female just have to give them a jab and they're off to another part of the tank.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are some pics of the tanks. They are not arranged nicely, no backgrounds they are just grow out tanks.
4 month old fry

20 gal long housing 4 month old fry

55 gallon final grow out tank

2 month old fry

10 gallon tank


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

so how many different broods do you have? Looks like a nice setup! I have some muzi fry growing out in a 5 gallon right now, theyre about 2 weeks old right now.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

3 broods so far. Your muzi can stay in that 5 gallon for awhile these comps grow really slow. I'm supposed to have a Muzi goldhead, but I'm not so sure it is. I would love to see a photo of your adult Muzi and compare.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

ya I lost about half of them the first week, but right now they seem to be doing well. They look unlike any other fry I've ever had, so it's cool watching them dart around. I've been feeding BBS. Mine are F1 from Razzo and are still subadults but I was so glad to get a brood! How long until these guys are ready to be sent to other homes? Preferably mine


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Well there are some that are 6 months old and they are ready, but they are all spoken for. I think in a couple of months there will be about 45 that will be ready. She is staying in her shell again and looks like brood number 4 will be coming soon. What I noticed stressed these fish the most was water changes. I now still do a big water change at 40 to 50%, but the trick is to add the new water in very slowly. I set a small bucket on top of the tank and tie a knot in an airline tube and let it drip for a couple of hours. That seems to suite those tiny fry the best no stress and no losses. I also like doing it this way because I can set the bucket up there and walk away for a couple of hours doing something else.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

awesome, that's a great tip. Keep me in mind for future fry, any luck with the muzi gold head picture?


----------

